# SA - KI - 21/10 Bream on Steroids 10 before 8



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

A recent post on one's favourite form of fishing, if you could have just one, had me thinking about catching snapper on soft plastics - it's like bream fishing - except the bream are red and on steroids. Technique is similar but there are fewer snags and the jigs are perhaps a bit bigger. I tend to use a 5/0 TT 1/8 oz jig head with a 4-5" minnow in green/red - nuc chook. A cast - then count to 20 Mississippis before a double twitch and a 10 Mississippi count pause before repeating the twitches and so on. The strikes, when they come, and the subsequent run is violent and exciting.

So after some recent success with this technique off Kangaroo Island's Eastern Cove during a short window of opportunity, it was with great anticipation that last Monday morning, just before 7am, I pedalled out to the same spot in my little Sport with my EnZed mate, Tom, for company. Tom was after King George Whiting, non-existent across the ditch, but I was after those red bream on steroids.

Tom was already anchored up and I was onto just my second cast when a tell- tale twitch on the bow of my line told me I had interest - and then that wonderful hit and run. After a short tussle, some pink colour and it was in the net.








The next 30 minutes it was nonstop - hit after hit. I resorted to my "slow troll" technique, with a hit almost as soon as the jig head got close to the bottom. One of those wonderful sessions that makes up for all the doughnuts in between. I'd boated 10 snapper before 8am.























After catching 10 between 45cm and 60cm (and releasing 7 of them), the KGW fishing Tom could resist no longer - "have you got a spare soft bait rig" (as those New Zealanders call them) he pleaded. A pause in the fishing to supply my mate with the right gear, and then back into it - but they were gone - stopped - switched off - just like that - not a touch !

The remainder of the morning yielded no more snapper but we did catch squid, snook, tommies and around 5 KGW - so a pretty good morning.

News travels across the Island quickly and 3 days later we were joined in the same spot by some locals, Shep (Islandboy) along with Gavin - who had partnered Shep in capturing the first SA kayak caught Southern Bluefin Tuna, and Gavin's friend Samuel. 















I got another one early - and then a longish wait for a second before I noticed a very large streamlined shape, effortlessly cruise past below me, its tail and snout extending significantly beyond the bow and stern of my Sport. Gavin was in front of me, sitting side saddle with dangling feet in the water as he cast his line. Having quickly attended to a piece of electronic equipment I carry for such events, I gently and calmly suggested to Gavin that he no longer sit side saddle in this particular location.









That was pretty much it for the morning - not much else was caught - although trolling my Qantas hard body to the KGW spot did give me a further unexpected reward.















This is a wonderful piece of water, all the more exciting for its large finned inhabitants - I'll be back !


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Memorable fishing Andrew.



solatree said:


> I got another one early - and then a longish wait for a second before I noticed a very large streamlined shape, effortlessly cruise past below me, its tail and snout extending significantly beyond the bow and stern of my Sport. Gavin was in front of me, sitting side saddle with dangling feet in the water as he cast his line. Having quickly attended to a piece of electronic equipment I carry for such events, I gently and calmly suggested to Gavin that he no longer sit side saddle in this particular location.


At least you don't have to deal with turtles (you should hook up with Jimbo for a sunny Qld snapper hunt).


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoa! What can i say..... great fishing Andrew and a very good report. I am looking forward to my first red on a nuc chuck. The man in dark coat, was he a GW and how did you feel? Hope i never have the same experience.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Gee, Trev and Geoff.


Geoffw said:


> The man in dark coat, was he a GW and how did you feel?


I'm no shark expert Geoff, but the size and shape suggested to me that he (or she) was quite likely to be a GW. I must admit to feeling somewhat surprised to see the shape, so large and quite close below me - and the SS was turned on quickly. This was my 4th encounter and in each case there has been no interest shown in the kayak - just in the fish that were being caught and I've no doubt that its vibrations of the hooked fish that attract these higher order predators to the location we were fishing. The SS is a great device - it is intended to give reassurance and it achieves that admirably. We continued fishing.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Give my regards to Goldy, Andy 

And thanks for the Mississippi count, I've been counting too few it would seem

Ten snaps boated in that short a time is sensational, well done


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report and what a days fishing.
Snapper are one of the only fish that make my mouth water when I see a picture of them, it must be the colour.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Great report Andy !

Let's hope some of those Blue Spotted Bream come up our gulf soon.

PS. the KI boys can keep Goldy though.

Steve


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done once again Andy proving that skill out performs luck everytime and another entertaining report of course. Looks like the first one for the day was a bit camera shy or just embarassed it was outwitted by superior technique. It's just a shame Trans-Tasman Tom missed out on a snapper.



solatree said:


> A pause in the fishing to supply my mate with the right gear, and then back into it - but they were gone - stopped - switched off - just like that - not a touch !


I am sure it wasn't any lack of dedication on Tom's part in trying to catching one, more likely something hungrier had spooked them :shock: 
That's it... I'm off to learn how to spell and count MisterSippy before I go out again!

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet trips. Well done on staying calm when the big fish went by.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Great technique Andy!
Do you think I should run down to the local river here in Florence Italy and try to catch a Pinky?
Perhaps I should wait until I get home and the pinky ban is over.
Seriously, I cannot wait to give it a try Adelaide metro.
See you in a week or two,
Mark


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for all you comments guys.


Rockster said:


> I am sure it wasn't any lack of dedication on Tom's part in trying to catching one, more likely something hungrier had spooked them


That thought certainly crossed my mind Bob, but last summer, the presence of Goldy at that spot didn't seem to deter the fish.


Gatesy said:


> Shark shield = placebo?


 Yep - and keeps me happily fishing those waters.


Gatesy said:


> What outfit are you using for the snapper? Seems fairly light


 Its a Shimano 3 piece revolution travel 3-5kg rod with a 2500 Shimano Stradic and 10lb power pro Gatesy. Got the 3 piece to help me stow the rod in the Sport If I have to come back in through waves. Its a good little outfit, light enough to cast all day and fish for Whiting, but enough power in the butt to deal with a decent snapper - an 80cm job is its best effort so far.


OldDood said:


> Do you think I should run down to the local river here in Florence Italy and try to catch a Pinky?


 Give it a go Dunny - although the pinky you might catch there may not be the finned type - hope you are having a good time and recharging those fishing batteries !


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

You don't have the shark shield on all the time? I use mine the moment I get on the water 
Great effort on the snapper captures. Been far too long for me.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> Great technique Andy!
> Do you think I should run down to the local river here in Florence Italy and try to catch a Pinky?
> Perhaps I should wait until I get home and the pinky ban is over.
> Seriously, I cannot wait to give it a try Adelaide metro.
> ...


While in Italy Mark you should go fishing for BIG tailor (can't remember what they are called over there). We had a semi-regular contributor from Italy a while ago (Matteolo?) who used to catch some bigguns....from memory about 3 - 6 kgs?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report Andrew, thanks. Not sure how I'd react to that big grey bloke sliding effortly under my yak. If I'm lucky I'll never find out! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great report Andy
I think you are right re GW. The vibration from the fish being caught would attract them. 
Really enjoy your reports - it has been a while since I fished over there. 
Regards


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoyable read Andy, and thanks for the summary of your technique it is appreciated.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great day out Andy. Gavin's friend is actually my youngest son Samuel. He is supposed to be working over there :lol: BUT what I really want to know is did Gavin get him fishing from a yak cos in the 20 years he has been alive I haven't been able to !


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Gavin's friend is actually my youngest son Samuel. He is supposed to be working over there :lol: BUT what I really want to know is did Gavin get him fishing from a yak cos in the 20 years he has been alive I haven't been able to !


Small world Sue - but it is KI. Samuel looked pretty at ease in his borrowed scupper pro - and happy fishing out wide. I am sorry I did not get a picture of him for you. I can also report that they fished before working hours, headed in to get to work at about the right time and the stone retaining wall they were working on looked pretty good.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Andy, you've done it again... Lead by example and had a ball doing so.
I look forward to sharing the briny with you soon.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

That son of mine has the work life balance very in balance. Gavin is his boss right now and they always do a fantastic job when working. He just got back from Bali, so all good he is financially independent and far be it from me to tell him not to go fishing. He has spent plenty of time kayaking on the river and fishing in the sea just never been able to combine the 2. So I am more than happy he did.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, that's the sort of bream fishing I like too 

Can I ask how deep your fishing for the red bream down there Andrew?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That's some session, Andrew... The bloke in the grey over-coat sounded a little discouraging, tho'... In your waters, I believe I'd employ that SS much earlier than after sighting one?

Feet hangin' over the side in those waters? not for this little black duck! :shock:

Well done and great read... Jimbo


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Can I ask how deep your fishing for the red bream down there Andrew?


We were fishing in around 7-8m of water Jim.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "A recent post on one's favourite form of fishing, if you could have just one, had me thinking about catching snapper on soft plastics....."


Yep - snapper hit plastics hard. Fishing doesn't get much better than that - well done Andrew! :mrgreen:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Andrew
I am curious as to who "Shep" is in your story. It's he from the west coast?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

kayakone said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Great technique Andy!
> ...


Sorry Trevor, no fishing this trip. Just sight seeing with SWMBO.
Dying to get home now and check out Andy's latest skills.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Mark relax enjoy Europe and the precious time with your lovely wife. Then you can come home and fish, closed season anyway when you get home. Andy you must indeed have the skill set honed to perfection now to catch 10 in a session.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Some of those shots have a pretty dark background.You must be up very early..Nice pink pictures.I liked the ones you caught in you r little blue kayak.very tasteful.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Some of those shots have a pretty dark background.You must be up very early..Nice pink pictures.I liked the ones you caught in you r little blue kayak.very tasteful.


----------

